# DP Has Said No To Fertility Tests If His The One With The Prob



## xxjackie2009xx (May 14, 2012)

Hello All.

We Get My DPs Sperm Anaylisis Results Tomorrow & My Blood Test Results & We Have Spoken & He Has Told Me He Does Not Want To Go Ahead With Any More Fertilty Testing After This  I Feel Like I Have Hit A Brick Wall As He Wants Children But He Does Not Want To Go Down That Route I Feel Quite Upset, Am I Being Selfish?


----------



## Nicola22 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Jackie
Try not to worry too much.  I had the same problem with my DH,  we found out in January 2010 that he had a sperm problem and everything was fine with me.  He was adamant he didn't want to take it any further, it was the end of his world, he thought it was all his fault and i just didn't know where to turn.  He was totally devesated but we just kept talking about it over and over again.  I never ever put any pressure on him to go any further and eventually once he got his head around the whole situation he wanted to fight it!!  

We started our first cycle of ICSI yesterday,  started my injections last night so although its taken us a while to get to this point we're eventually doing it.

My advice would be just to take one day at a time and just keep talking to each other.

Good luck xxx


----------



## xxjackie2009xx (May 14, 2012)

Thankyou Nicola,

Good Luck To You!!!

xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Keep talking is great advice... it maybe that as you talk about it he may well come round to the idea of fertility treatment (if thats whats needed) or you may agree that another route is your best way forward.

I know hubby and I both had issues and he probably felt like he was going with the flow, rather than being railroaded....wishing you all the very very best - get the results from your various tests and see what your next steps could be.

If your fella wanted to talk through his feelings, you could get a referral for counselling, alternatively there is an area here on FF - JUST for the boys.

Best wishes 
Sheila


----------



## xxjackie2009xx (May 14, 2012)

Thankyou Sheila,

Talking is all i do i think that may be the problem lol as i dont stop going on about wanting a baby... i cannot think of anything else.

Yes I May Ask Him If He Wants To Join FF The "Just For Boys" Forum But I Have A Feeling He Will Say No.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joannap1991 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Jackie,

After trying for a year unsuccessfully my partners and I found out he had a very low sperm mobility rate.  He was gutted to say the least and I have to admit its been so hard to deal with.  I never blamed him and always reminded him we were in this together but I know he was over whelmed with guilt, had the problem of been something to do with me I think he would have been great but he still struggles to deal with it now.  
He is a real 'mans man' and I know having this problem would dent any male ego.
All I can suggest is keep talking, I know women are typically better at this but try and keep communications open and ressure him that you are doing this together and the problems you face are shared and not just his.  
We have a beautiful daughter conceived through IUI and are now looking to start ICSI, as soon as we went back to the consultant all the old feelings and moods started flooding back but I am determined to keep things as positive as possible.
I hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Nicola,
Hope you and hubby are doing ok with your ICSI - wanted to wish you all the very best of luck with it my lovely.

Best wishes
Sheila  - Mammy to an ICsi Miracle


----------



## Nicola22 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Sheila
thanks its going great - so far so good anyway!
started gonalf last monday and had my 4th scan since then this morning,  have 18 follicles in total,  only 3 at the right size so carrying on with injections and back on Friday morning for another scan!  aiming for EC next Wednesday so fingers crossed  

Great hearing from somebody who has a icsi miracle baby,  was that your first try of icsi?  so so so so hope it works for us.  This is our first try too, we've funded a cycle whilst we wait for our NHS place (probably another 2 years until we reach our place) really couldnt afford another go so hope it works!

Nicolaxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Nicola,

18 follies is very good, and a few more days will have them growing beautifully.
I'm happy to say that our gorgeous girl was a result of our first try at icsi, we weren't too hopeful when I only managed 4 eggs, one of my ovaries was too high to access without general anesthetic - each of my 4 eggs were given a 70% chance of fertilization - but our little 'Tictac' was the only embryo we could muster.  The embryologist called her 'lazy' as she was still only 2 cells at et.  But it's true what they say, you really do only need one - and a heap of luck - sending babydust by the truckful, keep us posted.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Nicola22 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Sheila and congratulations to you, if your profile picture is a picture of your daughter then she is absolutley adorable, you are so lucky

Another scan tomorrow morning so fingers crossed they've grown a little bit more! i'll keep you posted

Nicolaxxx


----------

